
‘I knew that a battlefield of suffering was in my eyes': Frida Kahlo - endswapper
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/in-sight/wp/2017/01/13/i-knew-that-a-battlefield-of-suffering-was-in-my-eyes-the-many-faces-of-frida-kahlo/?hpid=hp_no-name_photo-story-a%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
endswapper
NB: Title edited for space.

